# Sleepy Hollow Lantern



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you used a tin can, and cut the shapes from the sides, and yes you can use a dremel tool to do it, you could cut and bend the closed end of the can with flaps that would act as a propellar, so that the heat rising from a candle or lightbulb would cause the air to rise, which in turn would make the propellar/can spin. You would need to have vents at both the top and the bottom of the lantern to let air come in and exit. The can could have a hole punched into the center of the closed end, right in the middle of the propellar, with a wire or string running through it to suspend it from the inside top-center of the lantern. The string is what supports the can with the cutouts, it is also what the can spins on. The hotter the air produced by the light source, the faster the can will spin.
You could put a colored film around the inside of the can to act as a gel, that material is made to take the heat, and it gives you a way to hide the fact that you might be using a lightbulb rather than a candle or oil lanern base.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

You're amazing! What fantastic ideas! From your suggestion, I think I will stick to the candles, then. Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw something similar to that at Target. I remember looking right at it. You
might want to check it out because that looks like some serious work.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Spinning light can*

Instead of spinning the can, I would have a battery powered light inside that has a little black wall on two thirds of it. Spin the light instead of the can. I saw a mini dome light that you press on and off at Lowes that had LEDs in them. However, that light may not work beccause all the light output might be directed outward in only one direction. Look around for somthing that might work.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

El Diablo said:


> I saw something similar to that at Target. I remember looking right at it. You
> might want to check it out because that looks like some serious work.


You saw it this year?? I saw a hanging lantern, but it was literally a lantern with four glass walls and some skeletons hanging off of it.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Man I thought I replied earlier today, anyways I saw this last week. I believe
it holds a tealight and maybe stands 8 to 10 inches tall. I remember thinking that if there is a candle in it the designs would reflect on the wall. I will take a good look next time.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you seen this?: http://www.frightcatalog.com/bootube/Spooky+Shadows+Light-1408005/

It seems like kinda what you're looking to make.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Greencapt said:


> Have you seen this?: http://www.frightcatalog.com/bootube/Spooky+Shadows+Light-1408005/
> 
> It seems like kinda what you're looking to make.


That same thing is $10 cheaper at Oriental Trading.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

True, that is what I'm basically trying to make, but I really dislike those designs. I was hoping for something a little more Burton-esque, which is why I still might end up making my own. But thank you so much for pointing it out to me!


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

broomstickjockey said:


> True, that is what I'm basically trying to make, but I really dislike those designs. I was hoping for something a little more Burton-esque, which is why I still might end up making my own. But thank you so much for pointing it out to me!


A gallon paint can with a old funnel on top with a flicker battery powered light in the middle at the top of the funnel pointing down..


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a cheap simple lantern a few years ago at a store here and it was a plastic dome mounted on a motor assembly with a light inside. The dome did basically the same thing you are looking for as it spun. The room would illuminate with floating ghosts on the walls and ceiling. It was basically a cheap item but did a decent job....i think i still have it in one of my boxes of Halloween props somewhere.......i found a link http://seasonofshadows.com/blog/halloween-projector/


----------



## cosmicnerd (Nov 1, 2020)




----------

